# NTFS-3G i polskie znaki

## Guayasil

 :Smile: 

Ustawianie LC_ALL, czy LANG opisane na stronie NTFS-3G nie bardzo pomaga. Zamiast polskich literek wyświetlają się znaki '?', przy próbie skopiowania pliku z 'ó' dostaję:

Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character

Można prosić o pomoc?

Pozdrawiam,

/M

----------

## soban_

U mnie wyglada to tak(/etc/fstab):

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1 /mnt/C ntfs-3g user,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8 0 0

 

I ladnie dziala  :Wink: 

----------

